# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo XA 1526 - Reparieren?!



## flasha (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

habe das Fujitsu Siemens Amilo XA 1526 Notebook hier noch rumfliegen.  Es startet nicht mehr bzw. zeigt keine Reaktion wenn man den "Power" Knopf betätigt. Ein Bekannter Elekriker hatte sich den mal angeschaut und meinte das "wahrscheinlich" das Mainboard defekt ist. Nun hatte ich mal im Netz geschaut und so eine Mainboard Reperatur kostet um die 130€. Lohnt sich das überhaupt noch? Was meint ihr? Oder kennt ihr jemanden der sowas reparieren kann, vorallem günstiger?

Über jeden Tipp oder Hinweis wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Amd-spieler (14. Juli 2012)

es lohnt sich nicht mehr meine Schwester hat das Notebook und es ist sau langsam


----------



## flasha (14. Juli 2012)

Meinst du allgemein zu langsam oder nur im Spielbetrieb? Zum spielen sollte dieser sowieso nicht mehr herhalten...vielmehr zum Surfen, Emails checken und eventuell mal nen Film unterwegs...


----------



## Amd-spieler (17. Juli 2012)

hallo ja es ist total lahm für inet crysis 1 hatte sie mal drauf es leufe mit niedrigen - mittleren details flüssig aber es läuft sehr langsam da lohn sich ein gebrauchtes Notebook für 130 mehr


----------

